# A Simpler Beginner Method - DSEF



## Solvador Cubi (Jul 4, 2016)

I put together a 3x3 beginner method and called it DSEF. (I know, do we need another?  )

It takes known algs and steps and assembles them in such a way so that a beginner only has to memorize 1 alg (sune) and 2 sequences.

I've taught a few kids and adults and I think it's a good way to start but I'm looking for feedback.
I'd also like to get it posted on the wiki if folks think it will help new cubers.

The one page quick reference is attached and I turned it into a website and app found here:
http://solvexio.cf

please take a look and give me your feedback.
thanks.


----------



## Joseph Hale (Jul 5, 2016)

This is a novel, and cool idea that makes sense to this sub15 solver, but I wonder how beginner's will take it. The guide was somewhat difficult for me to follow (though I figured it out after several minutes). I don't think beginner's will easily grasp the various versions of the Sune along with how and when to apply them. As I teach new people how to solve the Rubik's Cube for the first time I find that they want to know how and why the method works. Answering those questions to a beginner will be difficult with this method.


----------



## Solvador Cubi (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback Joseph. Yes, I have come to realize that I can't hand this one page to a beginner and they get it. It has taken me a half an hour to go through it and explain each step when I teach it.

That's why I put animations in my app and plan to do some walk-through solve videos, then I think a beginner could use the one page sheet as a quick reference for "when" to do that algs, because they can likely learn them quickly.

My goal was to assemble a method that had a good balance of low repetition as well as few memorizations. I know a cube can be solved with one alg over and over, but I think a beginner can handle learning a little recognition.


----------



## Joseph Hale (Jul 6, 2016)

Looks like you've thought through it well. The other thing to consider is how well does learning this method prepare someone to transition to a speedcubing method like CFOP, ZZ, or Roux?


----------



## Smiles (Aug 1, 2016)

i usually teach it as sexy move, sune, and niklas as the only 3 algs for the pogobat method
i make them memorize sexy move with muscle memory, niklas is a visual pattern, and sune is like not that hard

all of F2L is done with sexy moves


----------



## Solvador Cubi (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks Smiles. Yes, I like the Niklas too, it's a nice little alg. 

I have seen how sexy moves can solve the last layer (and even the entire cube), but it's just so repetitive. 
I like how a person can "Sune their way out" for the LL using only 6-8 repetitions usually.


----------

